# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  windows storage server 2008

## agera

Добрый день всем.
Поставил себе ету штуку для iSCSI. вот только нет активации\серийника человеческого. Скажите пожалуйста ломал ли ее кто-нибудь и как?

----------

